# Pellet overload -PitBoss



## Wm.compton68 (Dec 25, 2019)

The heating elements on these pit boss smokers must burn out easily, 
 Starts out working just fine, After an hour, heat stops and the augger fills the pit full of pellets? Anyone having same experience?


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 25, 2019)

What temps you running?  P setting? Weather conditions? Fire pot empty of ash before you started? Pellets dry?

If its lighting then the rod is fine. It actually only stays on at start up for about 4min then it's off for the rest of the cook. As far as how long the rod lasts....I replaced mine after about 350 cooks.


----------



## JWFokker (Dec 26, 2019)

Sounds like the flame went out. Could be low ambient temp or too much ash in the firepot. Clean your cooker out and try again. If it's really cold you may need to run a lower p setting to keep it burning.


----------



## Wm.compton68 (Dec 26, 2019)

TNJAKE said:


> What temps you running?  P setting? Weather conditions? Fire pot empty of ash before you started? Pellets dry?
> 
> If its lighting then the rod is fine. It actually only stays on at start up for about 4min then it's off for the rest of the cook. As far as how long the rod lasts....I replaced mine after about 350 cooks.


Second attempt after cleanup, worked perfect!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 26, 2019)

Wm.compton68 said:


> Second attempt after cleanup, worked perfect!


Good to hear. Figured that was the issue. If the pot gets too full it will choke out the fire. The auger however will continue to do its job and pour the pellets in.


----------



## beemanover (Jan 1, 2020)

No problems here. Be sure to clean burner pot often.When you finish a smoking session to make sure pot is clear This could be your problem.


----------

